# Prelude Engine Steam Cleaning



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Guys

Ive just bought a 1995 Prelude 2.2 VTEC and ordered myself a stainless steel manifold.

The engine bay is in quite good nick but I'd like to spruce it up in time for its shiny new manifold.

Does anyone know of a valeter in the cardiff area that does engine bay steam cleaning? 

Other than that any general tips on prelude engine bay cleaning would be much appreciated. I'll post some photos up here when I get a chance so you can all take a look at it.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a 4th gen prelude, I clean the engine bay with diluted virosol, spray on leave to soak, rinse with a hose. Use a paint brush if dirt is stubbon. I then spray AG rubber trim spary over it close the bonnet go for a run job done. I do the same on my Jag XJ6 and my Lotus Esprit that I'm picking up in 2 weeks will be getting the same.

If it's really dirty I used GUNK engine cleaner, but it will make the drive dirty so lay a cloth or something underneath.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Is virosol a detergent essex or does it come off easily with cold water.


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

its a citrus based degreeser, smells of oranges you dilute it at 100-1 and wash of with water. (they use it to clean up after dead bodies!!), cleans wheels, door shuts etc...


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

DEB Jiser is a other top product, widely used in Merc circles.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Essex,

do use the virosol on your wheels and if so still at 100-1???

I then to find 10 0r 20 - 1 is the best ratio


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

essex123 said:


> I have a 4th gen prelude, I clean the engine bay with diluted virosol, spray on leave to soak, rinse with a hose. Use a paint brush if dirt is stubbon. I then spray AG rubber trim spary over it close the bonnet go for a run job done. I do the same on my Jag XJ6 and my Lotus Esprit that I'm picking up in 2 weeks will be getting the same.
> 
> If it's really dirty I used GUNK engine cleaner, but it will make the drive dirty so lay a cloth or something underneath.


thanks for the reply. good to here from a fellow 4th gen owner (nice other cars by the way!!!)

Are there any bits I have to avoid getting wet when hosing the engine bay down? i.e. electrics etc? I dont want to cause any damage.

Also, can you tell me where to buy virosol? Or would any engine degreaser do the job? I think I have some engine degreaser from tescos in the shed. I already have AG rubber trim so thats covered.

Cheers for the quick replies and help guys! Cant wait to get it all clean and tidy in there. will post up some before and after pics


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Virosol is made by Clover chemicals if I remember correctly, and can be bought from online commercial cleaning suppliers (I'll have a look around in a mo, see if I can find a link).
Tin foil and some rubber bands are handy for covering up electrics etc, though polythene will do the trick.

Edit - http://www.victorcentral.co.uk/product.asp?action=p&gid=143&pid=215


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Virosol is made by Clover chemicals if I remember correctly, and can be bought from online commercial cleaning suppliers (I'll have a look around in a mo, see if I can find a link).
> Tin foil and some rubber bands are handy for covering up electrics etc, though polythene will do the trick.
> 
> Edit - http://www.victorcentral.co.uk/product.asp?action=p&gid=143&pid=215


thanks for the link. What bits should I be covering?

- Battery
- Distributer cap?
- Alternator?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

^^ 
air intake
coil
ECU (brain of electronic management)
ABS electronics

basically anything electrical.

If your not sure what your doing it may well be worth getting someone in who knows and can show you what to do in the future because if you get it wrong it will cost a lot of money to fix. Some Valeters won't clean the engine bay because the risk is so high. Just a thought.


So if Virosol isn't a detergent then? I only ask as detergents need warm water to rinse properly. If you used a detergent on the paintwork there a chance it could streak.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> ^^
> air intake
> coil
> ECU (brain of electronic management)
> ...


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Hi Mate, I used AV Valeting in Whitchurch to clean the engine on a previous golf, a while ago...(2 years I think!)
They only charged £14 and it came up lovely. They've moved premises now though, not sure where in the city they are based.

Basically they just used the techniques described above with a chemical spray degreaser and hot pressure wash, so if you've got access to those save yourself a bit of cash.


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

to be honest I never covered any of the electics over, and It's been fine ,even pressure washed it just didnt blast it close up.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Slangwerks said:


> Hi Mate, I used AV Valeting in Whitchurch to clean the engine on a previous golf, a while ago...(2 years I think!)
> They only charged £14 and it came up lovely. They've moved premises now though, not sure where in the city they are based.
> 
> Basically they just used the techniques described above with a chemical spray degreaser and hot pressure wash, so if you've got access to those save yourself a bit of cash.


Sounds a good price. Might google them now. cheers mate


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

essex123 said:


> to be honest I never covered any of the electics over, and It's been fine ,even pressure washed it just didnt blast it close up.


Sounds pretty brave considering the horror stories some people are coming up with. I'll look into a price for a valeter to do but if you havent had and trouble pressure washing a prelude engine without anything covered it sounds like I should be okay with my hosepipe on it and a bit of foil over the bits that look sensitive.

Will have a poke at it tonight maybe....


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

The other option is the South Wales meet if you wait a little bit:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=37987

I am sure you'll find out all you need to know then. Might even have a few Pros looking to give demos.


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

out of interest is it a UKDM or JDM, They are great cars


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

essex123 said:


> out of interest is it a UKDM or JDM, They are great cars


UKDM 2.2 VTEC. Absolutely standard at the moment which I love (although I'm changing the manifold now to aftermarket). Its got the original honda pioneer tapedeck which I think is great as that proves no chav has ever owned it. so many of these cars have been modded to the hilt and it was refreshing to find one so original

Its had 16 services by honda (now on 110k miles) and is in lovely condition. The service history is the reason I bought it as these cars really value a regular oil change. I've just had it fully serviced and new rear brakes put on. After the manifold I'm going to have the timing belt and ancillaries done and them some new tyres all round. I really want to get this car in absolute perfect condition and running order.

The lady i bought it off in Cheddar was only selling as she was due a baby in a week or so, and she really didnt want to let it go. Only a few previous owners too. Found the car on ebay but she didnt even mention the service history in her advert!

Its exactly the car I want right now as its fast, looks good and isnt too expensive to buy or run. I looked into an mr2 turbo for ages but they are about £4000 for a decent one and the maintenance can be silly money.

The bodywork is in very good condition with no rust. few pin marks here and there which I may get corrected at some point after a few other jobs. The interior is mint and came up lovely after a shampoo with my mums vax carpet cleaner (the water was black!)

The 4 wheel steering is a very unusual accessory too, still getting used to it but good fun all the same.

Will post up some photos. Whats yours Essex? UKDM or JDM? any mods?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> The other option is the South Wales meet if you wait a little bit:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=37987
> 
> I am sure you'll find out all you need to know then. Might even have a few Pros looking to give demos.


Sounds good. Will try to come along


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

a couple of piccies. This is the engine before I touched it. Started with some tesco engine cleaner on the engine block above the manifold last night and was pleasantly surprised at how easily the black grime was removed. 

Will cover up electrics and give it a more thorough going over and post up pics then


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi mate just done my impreza with virosol rinsed with bucket and sponge ,great stuff bougth of eaby £11 for 2 x 5 litre containers ,( take a look at my impreza picks )hope this helps


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> UKDM 2.2 VTEC. Absolutely standard at the moment which I love (although I'm changing the manifold now to aftermarket). Its got the original honda pioneer tapedeck which I think is great as that proves no chav has ever owned it. so many of these cars have been modded to the hilt and it was refreshing to find one so original
> 
> Its had 16 services by honda (now on 110k miles) and is in lovely condition. The service history is the reason I bought it as these cars really value a regular oil change. I've just had it fully serviced and new rear brakes put on. After the manifold I'm going to have the timing belt and ancillaries done and them some new tyres all round. I really want to get this car in absolute perfect condition and running order.
> 
> ...


Mines a UKDM, had it 7 years, now has 134K on the clock, Milano red, lowered with Honda kit, K&N panel filter (works out cheaper in the long run), SS manifold and Down pipe as the old down pipe split on the flexi joint. glass sunroof as the metal one was rusting. I've just refurbed the wheels in a steel colour look very smart. other than that standard, VTEC ludes can do 300K no problem just keep it serviced, I'm second owner. Good standard ones are getting rare.

I've also replace the 2 rear calpiers as they both went (known problem with ludes)
4ws is great makes it corner like a go kart, but feels very weird first time. Just bought a lotus Esprit Turbo, so will tell you how they compare!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

essex123 said:


> Mines a UKDM, had it 7 years, now has 134K on the clock, Milano red, lowered with Honda kit, K&N panel filter (works out cheaper in the long run), SS manifold and Down pipe as the old down pipe split on the flexi joint. glass sunroof as the metal one was rusting. I've just refurbed the wheels in a steel colour look very smart. other than that standard, VTEC ludes can do 300K no problem just keep it serviced, I'm second owner. Good standard ones are getting rare.
> 
> I've also replace the 2 rear calpiers as they both went (known problem with ludes)
> 4ws is great makes it corner like a go kart, but feels very weird first time. Just bought a lotus Esprit Turbo, so will tell you how they compare!


Sounds good. an esprit turbo is pretty outrageous too! Hope you're happy with it. Let us know how they compare. Are you a member of www.preludeUK.com (or .co.uk?). Its a really good forum about preludes. Ive got some really useful tips and advice from there.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

essex123 said:


> 4ws is great makes it corner like a go kart, but feels very weird first time. Just bought a lotus Esprit Turbo, so will tell you how they compare!


Once you drive a Lotus mate, NOTHING else will compare to it in the handling stakes, especially an Esprit which is one of the best handling cars of all time.
You better get used to the attention it will receive, I get the local Saxo-206 chavs trying to race me in my Excel and folk taking pictures of it when its parked. Word of warning tho, Lotus electrics can be a bit iffy at times (though nothing like as bad as non owners try to make out!), just be sure to cover the alternator, spark plugs etc. I generally use Auto glym engine cleaner and rinse off using water from a pump action pressure sprayer (like the ones you use for plants). It works a treat and you don't have the risk of having loads of water in your engine bay.

Enjoy the Esprit, your face will be aching from smiling all the time!


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Once you drive a Lotus mate, NOTHING else will compare to it in the handling stakes, especially an Esprit which is one of the best handling cars of all time.
> You better get used to the attention it will receive, I get the local Saxo-206 chavs trying to race me in my Excel and folk taking pictures of it when its parked. Word of warning tho, Lotus electrics can be a bit iffy at times (though nothing like as bad as non owners try to make out!), just be sure to cover the alternator, spark plugs etc. I generally use Auto glym engine cleaner and rinse off using water from a pump action pressure sprayer (like the ones you use for plants). It works a treat and you don't have the risk of having loads of water in your engine bay.
> 
> Enjoy the Esprit, your face will be aching from smiling all the time!


Got it yesterday, Bloody hell its quick it just goes and goes and the handling is amazing, the steering is not as heavy as people make out, the gearchange is a bit pooh though! I have a few bits to sort on it, windows are sooooo slooowwwww. I bought it for my business as it gets loads of attention.


----------

